# Vizsla owners in DFW?



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi! We're new vizsla owners in Fort Worth and we are looking for other vizslas to introduce her to! We think it would be fun for her to meet some pups like her. We haven't seen or heard of many. Are any of you guys in the area? 

Also if you are in the area can you recommend a vet? We VERY briefly had a 7 month old who weighed 17lbs at 7 months who passed due to renal failure. Our vet was NEVER concerned about her weight. We lost a lot of faith in his knowledge of the breed after that horrible time. 

Thanks and our new pup is healthy and the love of our lives and we'd like to make her some friends!!

Thanks again, Coris!


----------



## gunsup (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello, I am brand new to this site and just started reading up because our little girl was just born on December 2nd. My wife and I live in Keller, what part of DFW do you live in? We have had schnauzers for years and have some awesome vets in our area but I don't know how well they know Vizslas.


----------



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

We're new to the site too. I live in south Fort Worth near I 20 and Hulen. I often visit my sister tho, she lives near Keller off I 35 and Western Center, I think that's near Keller, I'm new to the area.


----------



## gunsup (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, that is really close to us. We live just a couple of exits from there, off of Heritage Trace. And our vets address is on Heritage Trace. It's Alliance Medical Center. I think, I will double check once I get home. We will have to meet up sometime this spring at a park and let our dogs play. Let me know if you would like more details about our vets.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome Guys!!

You are in luck, there are lots of folks in the DFW area with Vs. I suggest getting involved with the Trinity Valley Vizsla Club. There you can meet some of the active owners/breeders. The website is http://www.trinityvvc.com I am a member, but I live a couple of hours from DFW.


----------

